# In Honour Of Lester Polfuss....SHOW YOUR LES PAUL !!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

A very innovative man passed away today.
I got out my LP and started playing a bit this afternoon.
Let's see a thread of LP owners and the guitar that bears Lester's name.

here's mine


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

[/IMG

RIP Les.


Fixed the link and played the crap out of it!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

In honnor of the man himself who brought us DA Guitar..


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, this one, too! How can I forget this Les Paul!! :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here you go...



mario said:


> RIP Les.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, it's not a Gibson Les Paul. Okay, it's not even a real Tokai Love Rock - it's the infamous Canadian _Fakai _Love Rock. But still, it looks, sounds and plays like one to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Kind of wish I still had to it play right now...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

My first axe...72 Custom








My main beater 74 Custom


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay, it's not a Gibson Les Paul. Okay, it's not even a real Tokai Love Rock - it's the infamous Canadian _Fakai _Love Rock. But still, it looks, sounds and plays like one to me.


 Look's good to me too! I'll bet that Lester sounds and plays well. Love that top!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Les.......


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

'93 Classic.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Two Gibsons and two copies (Bradley and Ibanez) and a Les Paul style LTD EC400AT.

RIP Les.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have a camera, but want to pay my respects to Lester, RIP, Les.:bow:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Looked back in my photobucket accnt to see what I used to own in LP-land. The one's that got away .... :^(

Clapton Beano LP










Even a fake Lester










53'/60' Conversion











56'/58' conversion


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Just took a few quick ones of my studio.


----------



## GTFPDQ (Oct 31, 2007)

RIP to the Man.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

My 2001 R8


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My Tokai Love Rock










My "Vintage" brand Lemon Drop









Finally, the genuine article, my Gibson Les Paul Heritage


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a blurry one of mine beside my AF95--I have better ones, but not on my computer--I wouldn't mind a decent digital camera...

But my Les Paul has been with me tonight as I post and see what sort of articles & tributes there are online to Les Paul.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

My 2002 R8:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I do not own an LP yet, but moments after hearing of his passing today I sat down and recorded a short, sad piece of music using a looper (thanks for that one Les) that I'd like to share. Since I needed a picture to make it a video I threw a few pics of him throughout his life in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Zp2jCVVrA

RIP.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Finally got mine after a long search about 3 months ago! 2008 Traditional
RIP Les.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Budda...Love that airborn picture.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

One heckuva legacy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery..

Les Pat


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Kind of wish I still had to it play right now...


Yeah don'cha hate that feeling? since selling my motorcycle (and deeply regretting it) I have decided that guitars and motorcycles, once acquired, are NEVER to be parted with. Unless of course the choice is food or rent ect...

You guys have some BEAUTIFUL LP's.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

This is _exactly_ what my '58 Black Beauty looked like when I got it, Bigsby and all. It looks tiny on Neil.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

my only one


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

RIP Les... Thanks for the music...


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers Les! You will definitely be missed, and we'll never forget what you've given us!










Chris


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Les Paul inspired guitar (Heatley Tradition)


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheers! Les who's now jamming with the greats ! 
08 Gibson R8 Canadian Ed


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*mine*

Amber











Blackie (Don't own her anymore)










My new #1, Goldie.
























RIP Les Paul. I only wish I would have made it to NY to see you.

Gene


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

RIP Les and thanks.

My Les Paul Studio Faded Vintage Mahogany (missing a string).

Brian


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are mine. 

2003 Standard, has Suhr pickups...an SSV and a DSH










2007 R8, has WCR Godwoods.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Lp*

1982 LP custom (Bought new)











http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/rockon2.gif


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Les Paul for your great contribution in life, you will be missed RIP



Granada Les Paul and a Epiphone Les Paul


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He certainly changed the face of music, may he rest in peace,


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

My first and current Les Paul model, an Epiphone Elitist Standard Plus. I'm looking for a new neck pickup for it, though... would anyone have any suggestions for a nice, clear, 'classic' pickup that'd have less output and sound better clean than the 496r in the neck right now?

thanks!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Many thanks to the man and his accomplishments. This is my current favorite LP:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Mighty fine idea for a thread and a great tribute to the man whose accomplishments will surely never be bettered. Here's my old workhorse, my 75 Standard with the original T-Top at the neck and a Duncan JB at the (Schecter) bridge:










-Mikey


----------



## guy3050 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Late to the party as usual. :smile:

Les was a genius. May he rest in peace.

here's my baby, an early '58 RI...


----------

